# Cooper's Daily Thoughts



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi everyone! I can't believe my mom didn't let me know this place was here and I could hop up in the chair and type just like she does. I blame OmaKitty. She doesn't like it when I have fun. She gets jealous and tells Mom that I'm spoiled. Whatever OmaKitty! Look at me now! Top of the world!!!

I'm going to make my first entry about my favoritest thing in the whole world - ME!!

My name is Cooper. My full name is Alice Cooper Lombardi. Don't ask me why; I don't know why my mom would be so mean to a tiny puppy. I was adopted from a nice man named Johnnie who told my mom if she gave him some money, she could have me forever. Mom always tells me that she would have paid anything to get me but I was a bargain. She's nuts.

I have many diplomas. I have three, which is a good thing because I can only count to three. I have one from manners class that was a lot of fun because I already had manners - it was everyone else there that needed help! Maybe they had me there to use as an example. Anyway, I also got my Canine Good Citizen diploma when I learned how to wait by Mom if we're walking and she stops to talk to someone. What they didn't know was I am a free-range Chihuahua and I don't like leashes!! I stick close to Mom anyway. I know OmaKitty is always trying to convince her to leave me places so I have to make sure that she doesn't.

I also have an assistance dog diploma which Mom calls my "college" diploma. In that class, I learned how to dial the telephone, open a door and do lots of other stuff. It was a hard class!! Mom says I'm the first one in the family to graduate from college. I think it's a good thing.

I have a sister, OmaKitty, and she isn't very fond of me. I don't know why - everyone else I meet LOVES me. She calls me bad names and there are places in the house that she doesn't allow me to go. If I do, she runs and tells Mom. She's a tattle-tail. I love her though; she's my sister!! I do what she tells me to do because I want her to love me back. I don't even mind that she sleeps with Mom while I have to sleep in my kennel. I don't understand it, but I don't mind it at the same time.

My favoritest people in the whole world, other than Mom and OmaKitty, are my Aunt Jane and my Aunt Heather. Aunt Jane is mommy to my best friend, Cash. He's a mutt but I love him like a rockstar. When Aunt Jane's around, I just hop and jump and lick her all over because I love her so much. Aunt Heather is mommy to my girlfriend, Noel. Noel is a border collie and we go on walks together when it's not hot outside. I love Aunt Heather soooo much and she always brightens my day when I see her. She loves me too... she calls me her little "Coop-Coop".

I have a Grandma and Grandpa too. I love visiting them. They live far far far away and Mom and I will drive up to see them every now and then. At Thanksgiving and Christmas, OmaKitty goes with us. I like riding in the car but OmaKitty doesn't. She barfs and poops everywhere and gets very upset. I don't understand why she can't just lay down and take a nap. We always stop at Sonic in a town called Clifton and Mom gets a burger and a coke because she says that since Grandpa has a diabetes problem, it's the last time we'll see anything with flavor until we leave. She's sooo right about that.

I love my Grandpa with all my heart. He calls me his boy. When we visit, he picks me up and puts me inside his jacket and carries me around everywhere. Mom tells him that I know how to walk but he doesn't care. I like how he can tell Mom to go to h-e-double hockey sticks and she doesn't punish him like she would me and OmaKitty. I must find out how he does that.

Anyway, I like Grandma but I don't go to her. No one understands because they say she's a nice lady and everyone loves her. But OmaKitty told me a long time ago that Grandma is hers and I'm not allowed to touch. So I don't. When we're at Grandma and Grandpa's house, OmaKitty is actually nice. She loves Grandma and sits with her all the time. It's weird because OmaKitty doesn't like anyone.

I'm writing a lot. I'm sure OmaKitty will find Mom and tell her I'm on the computer soon.

I had surgery on my knee about 2 weeks ago. Mom said I had a luxating patella and it had to be taken out so I can run and have fun. I have to have surgery on the other leg once the first one is healed completely. I didn't like surgery but it wasn't all that bad. The worst part is they had to shave my hair and everyone loves my hair! It's still growing back in and Mom says it will probably be another 2 weeks before it looks normal again.

That's all for now. I'm going to go see if I can get OmaKitty in trouble now.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't worry, Cooper, your mom is never going to leave you anyplace. She's nuts but she's not THAT nuts. :shock: (I know that's "shock" but it looks like "nuts" too).

You write well, especially for a dog. Don't take this the wrong way but too often your kind isn't very well versed in spelling, punctuation and grammar. 

I hope you'll continue to maintain your diary because you have quite a refreshing outlook on life. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Don't worry, Cooper, your mom is never going to leave you anyplace. She's nuts but she's not THAT nuts. :shock: (I know that's "shock" but it looks like "nuts" too).
> 
> You write well, especially for a dog. Don't take this the wrong way but too often your kind isn't very well versed in spelling, punctuation and grammar.
> 
> I hope you'll continue to maintain your diary because you have quite a refreshing outlook on life. Thanks for stopping by.


Thank you very much. My mom taught me to be polite and considerate, as well as well-spoken. She's the best!!

I know Mom would never leave me anywhere but you can never be too sure of anything. I like to hedge my bets, so to speak when it comes to clinging to her side when out in public. PLUS, what if a mean person swooped down and grabbed me because I'm so cute and handsome and wonderful? No way Jose!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, I'm back. OmaKitty was updating her website all night and being a pain in my rear-end. I had so much to say earlier but NOooooo... I think Oma actually didn't update her site - she just sat on the computer to keep me off of it.  

We had lots of excitement at the house this afternoon. Mom had an exacerbation which is an "episode" of her MS stuff. Before she even knew it, I was calling 911 and getting the emergency people to the house. Mom thanked me for calling them but wished I hadn't until she asked me to. I guess I jumped the gun a bit.

The emergency people came and there was a nice lady and a nice man that came in the house. They thought I was really cool because I have my very own phone AND I know how to use it. Plus, they were very impressed with my beautiful color and personality ... but who isn't??

They left after they checked out Mom. She's fine, she said it was just a small exacerbation. I think she was just about to forgive me for not waiting for her to tell me to get the phone and the doorbell rang. Oh yeah ... I called Mom's friend, Troy after 911. He came busting through the door and said I had called him, tattling on me. He checked Mom too and she told him she was fine and she gave me a mean look.

OmaKitty was happy that Troy came over though because she has known him ever since she came to live with Mom and she says he's the only man she really likes. Troy has a cat and his name is Go-Go and OmaKitty and Go-Go play together when Mom and I go out of town overnight.

Troy left after a while and Mom sat on the couch and gave me a mean look again. I knew I was in trouble because I hadn't waited like I was supposed to. Mom made me sit down on the floor and she put my phone in front of me after she messed with the buttons for a minute. Then she made me practice my phone dialing skills. I dialed 911 like a million times ... but they never came... I don't know why. Mom's cell phone DID start ringing like crazy though.

After that was all over with, we went to the coffee shop and I saw Happy Jack, my biggest fan. He's a nice homeless man that works at the coffee shop to make money. He thinks I am the complete and total shiz-nit!! I gave him kisses all over and Mom talked to him about my knee surgery his dog, Rico. I noticed Rico wasn't there. Mom and Happy Jack talked for a bit about him then Mom got teary eyed and gave Happy Jack a big hug. He was crying, so I licked his face really good. Later, Mom told me that Rico had died because he was old. That makes me really sad because Rico was my friend and Happy Jack loved him very much. Mom said we'd come home and find a picture we have of me and Rico so we could get it framed for Happy Jack.

Anyway, I digress. After we talked to Happy Jack, Mom went to the window and ordered her coffee. Sun was working and Mom has a crush on him so she had to stand there and talk to him FOREVER!! It was weird though; she didn't let me off my leash so I could visit everyone on the patio. I didn't understand. I did later.

After Mom finished schmoozing with Sun, we went to the fountain area. I was ready to run around and have fun but Mom kept my leash on me. It was there that I realized this wasn't a social visit for us - she was making me do my training!! All because I made ONE little mistake!! We did sit, down, stay, wait, come, heel ... the WHOLE time, there were people strolling by that I could have been talking to!! It was horrible. Mom says that I have to study to keep my mind sharp so I won't make mistakes again.

We came home and I climbed in bed. I think I'm safer in there. Later, Mom came over and laid down on the floor with me and told me how much she loves me and how handsome I am. I think she finally forgave me but I'm keeping a low profile, just in case.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's so much for taking the time to write your diary Cooper, or do you woof it to your Mom so she types it on the computer for you? From the pics of Omakitty she looks grey, kindof tabby with some tortoiseshell - am I right? In that case our cat Angel must be her sister!!! Our other 2 cats are good with Minx & Brooke (BTW They think you're one majorly handsome dude! Pity you live so far away) but they don't get on at all with Angel. She's always slept on our bed so the girls can't, and they have a warning on the Vet's computer that she turns into a vicious monster when she goes there! When she got speyed (with a different Vet) several years ago they had a major battle on their hands to even plut her to sleep for the surgery.

She seemed so placid when we held her at the pet store, but once she settled in at home we discovered she had a split personality! She's getting a lot better with us, very affectionate most times but can suddenly lash out with a paw, sometimes with claws out, without warning. You're a lot more tolerant with Omakitty tho'. Minx & Brooke bark at Angel and like to 'ruffle her fur'. 

It's been a great read Cooper and looking forward to the next instalment. Glad you're taking such good care of your Mom too. You're one special little guy. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you for your nice words! I type everything by myself. Sometimes, I have trouble reaching the number keys though.

OmaKitty is what they call a "diluted calico" kitty. She's mostly grey with some tan and white mixed in. They used to call her a "broken tortie" because she's got so many colors and things going on. I just call her pretty.  

I wish Minx and Brooke lived closer to me too. I love making new friends, but especially chihuahuas. I think they're very pretty, too.  

OmaKitty has a big giant note in her file that's red in color at our doctor's office. Mom says it has Oma's info on it about her not trusting or liking men so none of the male vet techs go into her exam room. It also has something about her ability to do "helicopter kitty" which is what Mom and I call it when OmaKitty freaks out really bad and starts spinning and clawing and screaming all at the same time.

Sometimes, I feel sorry for OmaKitty because she doesn't like people and they scare her. Then she told me about the man that was hurting her when Mom found her and I understand. I told her I wouldn't want to be around people either if that's the way I was treated! But Mom found her just in time to save her from all the bad stuff she was going through and now, she's the princess of the house. And, trust me, she takes that title very seriously!! She actually got Grandma to buy her a big bed for her birthdday one year. Mom sleeps in it too but I think OmaKitty doesn't want her in it. She has lots of cool stuff that she doesn't let me touch.  

Maybe one day, OmaKitty will let me be her friend. I'm not going to give up on her though; I know she's really a softy at heart and I'm sure I'll win her over eventually!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Angel does sound a lot like your Omakitty. We wonder if someone was mean to her before we got her. At the vet's they always have to bring out the really thick long glove. Once she started off on the examining table but put up such a vicious fight she ended up hissing and yowling on the floor in the corner. 

Haha, Cooper. Minx & Brooke aren't allowed to play with Angel's and the other cats' toys because Brooke rips the little toys to pieces and I have to clean up all the catnip all over the floor. :x 

Here's a couple of pics of her Cooper. and I really look forward to reading more from your diary. Great stuff. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Angel looks a lot like OmaKitty! I asked OmaKitty if I could post her photo in my diary and she said only if it was trademarked and copyrighted. So, let's pretend I'm trademarking and copyrighting this photo because I don't want her to know I don't know what all that means.

She has her own website too! The address is http://www.omas-place.com if you want to look.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Here I am again. Today, I am sad. Let me tell you why.

My mom went to play with the dogs at the shelter really early this morning. I told her she could play with me but she told me if she didn't go, the other dogs wouldn't have anyone to play with at all. I understand that and I'm happy she's helping homeless dogs, but I still miss her when she's gone. I wish I could go with her and help but she says they don't allow other dogs in because someone might mistake me for a doggy looking for a home and take me with them. Like I'd let that happen!! Oh well.

Now, Mom is about to go to the wild animal refuge and help with the wild animals. I want to go with her but she says the bobcats and other big animals will eat me if I go there. I have NO clue as to why she would want to go there if animals would eat me or anyone else. When she goes there, she says it's a 2 hour drive there and a 2 hour drive back, so that's 4 hours at least that she'll be gone.  

The worst part about it is that she ALWAYS leaves OmaKitty in charge. OmaKitty is SO mean to me and she leaves her in charge! I really hate that! Oma will probably make me clean her litterbox, fluff her pillows and stay away from her. That means I'll be all by myself with no one to play with. I hate the days that Mom helps other animals. It's nice of her to do it, but I have to suffer!!

Anyway, Mom says we get to go to the chihuahua meetup next weekend with my Aunt Jane. That's going to be great and I'm looking forward to not only seeing a bunch of my chihuahua compadres (that's Spanish) but I'm also looking forward to spending time with my Aunt Jane because she's my most favorite person ... after my mom, of course. I just hope next weekend comes quickly!!  

I guess that's all for now. Mom is saying she needs to get ready to leave so I need to get off the computer and go give her sad eyes. I hope everyone has a great day ... and an even greater weekend!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh Cooper darling, hugs,hugs and more hugs. I adore you and I hope you continue to write in your diary. You have made my day little one! kisses

love stacy


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i had to say hello from my girls !! they think cooper's such a stud :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay ... everyone be quiet because the kitty is sleeping right by the computer.

Mom smells like a monkey. I'm sure she'll tell you all about it later but, for now, just know she smells like a monkey and I don't like it. I don't even know how someone could end up smelling like a monkey, but she did it.

In a few hours, we are going on an adventure!!! I can hardly wait. We are going to Johnson City to the Pedernales State Park!! I love parks!! Mom says I'll have to wear my leash which totally stinks because I am a free range chihuahua!! I don't need no stinkin' leashes!! But I'll wear it, I guess. I might be able to convince Mom to let me off it if no one's looking.

OmaKitty thinks she's all hot stuff now because she gets to spend the day with Uncle Troy at his house, hanging out with his cats, Go-Go and Cisco. She says it's a lot more fun than hanging out at a park. She just doesn't know what she's missing.

I have to go to the doctor next week to get my other back leg looked at. The leg I had surgery on is healing nicely but Mom says I'm walking all weird and stuff so she's going to take me in to see if I'm okay. I keep telling her there's no reason for me to go back to the doctor's office but she doesn't listen. She keeps telling me that I'll have to have another surgery but I think she's trying to scare me. I bet Oma put her up to it.

Oh!! I almost forgot the best news!! I caught a lizard! It was a green one, about 8 inches long (not counting the really long tail). OmaKitty was jealous that I caught it instead of her. I was nice though; I put it back where I found it after I showed it to Mom. She was pretty impressed with my lizard catching skills - she even told me so. I could tell Oma was mad because she only catches little tiny geckos and has only caught one lizard before. But that was a bigger lizard that somehow got in the guest bathroom. I remember it quite clearly ... Mom screamed like a banshee when she saw it. OmaKitty killed it though; she's not very nice. Mom did a potty dance all around the bedroom while she tried to sweep it into an old shoebox to bury it. It was really funny, in a way. Mom was dancing, OmaKitty was trying to keep her from taking her lizard and I was sitting over to the side like a good boy. That was the first time I ever heard Mom use bad words at OmaKitty. She usually doesn't say bad words unless football is on the TV and the Packers are playing.

I should go catch a nap before we leave. I'm going to have a BIG day!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey, Cooper's mom, this thought just occurred to me... Cooper sleeps in a crate, right? What if you needed him to dial 911 or perform some other service during the night? How would he be able to assist you???? :?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And what happened to your siggy? It's disappeared. :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Hey, Cooper's mom, this thought just occurred to me... Cooper sleeps in a crate, right? What if you needed him to dial 911 or perform some other service during the night? How would he be able to assist you???? :?


Heh... here's where being on the top of the food chain comes into play. Cooper sleeps in a crate (it's more like a wire cage) but when I close the door, I don't lock it.

If I call out his command for an emergency, he will open the door and run out. He thinks it only works at those times.  

And Cooper doesn't use his siggy in his journal... he thinks it would be too narcisistic of him. If I spelled that right, I'll be amazed.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Oooohhh you missed it this morning!! Mom's day didn't start off too well and she's still steaming about it. I'll tell you what happened but you didn't hear it from me!

We were on our way to the Pedernales State Park this morning and Mom asked me if I wanted to stop for coffee first. OF COURSE! I love our coffee shop!

We got there and there were a few people on the patio, drinking coffee and hanging out. I saw a dog-friend of mine, so I went to say hi to him. He's a yellow lab and his name is Quincy. He's very nice and always leans down so I can sniff his stuff. I was talking to Quincy, telling him about our trip to Pedernales and, all of a sudden, I heard Mom going gansta on someone.

I turned around and she was all up in this guy's chili!! She was cussing up a storm, too. Mom has a hot temper and has trouble controling it sometimes, especially around what she calls "stupid S.O.B.s" I don't know what makes a person a stupid S.O.B. but I'm glad I'm not one of them.

Anyway, she was talking about the size of this man's penis in reference to the rest of his body, then she told him she was going to kick his a** if he came near her or me again. She also announced to the rest of the people on the patio that the man didn't have anything in his pants so he had to make fun of a dog to compensate. Everyone laughed at that. I laughed too... I don't know why though. The man looked pretty darn scared of her ... who wouldn't? She turned away and went up to the window to order our coffee and I ran over to her because I know when Mom gets that way, she likes to have me there to calm her down.

Victoria was working this morning at the coffee shop. Mom says she doesn't make coffee drinks as good as Sun or David (they work there in the evenings) but that Victoria is a nice person and she really likes her. I like Victoria because she always gives me a little bit of whipped cream that I get to lick off her finger and I get a little coffee in my own cup. I love Victoria, I don't care if her coffee stinks.

Mom said we were going to sit for a while and give that man the evil eye before we left to go to Pedernales. I'm not sure why we had to do that, but when Mom's mad, it's her way or the highway! I sat in my chair and drank my decaf coffee out of my little espresso cup (I like a little cream, no sugar) and Mom sat in her chair, sipping her latte and staring the man down. After I finished my coffee, we got up and left.

We got in the car and she told me that man had called me a RAT!! I couldn't believe it!! I'm not a rat!! My nose doesn't twitch and I don't have beedy eyes!! What made Mom mad was that he actually called her over and told her I was a rat. Mom said he did it because he was some kind of hole... I can't remember what kind of hole he is, but that's what she said. Anyway, Mom said he was trying to act tough in front of his lady-friend and thought he was being funny. I guess Mom showed him!!

Mom said it's people with small tennis balls that have to make fun of other people. I understand that; my friend Cash likes his tennis balls to be regulation size. Cash doesn't like it when his tennis balls are small.

We went on to Pedernales and I had a great hike!! I saw lots of birds, a few deer and other wildlife. We even strayed off the hiking path so I could take a dip in the river when it got hot. Mom said she wanted to get in the river too but she didn't.

The best part was there was no one there that early and I got to go off-leash! I love being off-leash. Mom slapped my leash on me at one point when she said the fuzz was watching us. I don't know how fuzz can watch anything but ... okay.

We're back home now and I'm soooo tired from my adventure today. Mom got mad at herself when we got to Pedernales because he left her camera at home so I don't have any new photos to share from my trip.  

I'll make sure she doesn't forget the camera next time.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper you and your mum are the best 8) 8)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper and his mom are too legit to quit! :headbang: :glasses7:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think my mom is the coolest person in the world... next to my Aunt Jane. Aunt Jane likes to explore things with me and look at bugs. Mom says she doesn't do that because that's mine and Aunt Jane's "thing." I just think she doesn't like bugs.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Whew!! It's been quite a busy day for me and Mom!

First, Mom got up early this morning :shock: and left me alone with OmaKitty. :shock: :shock: 

I don't know where she went but she wasn't happy about going there. She came home a long time later and had something on her arm and she told me it was where the I.V. was. I don't know what an I.V. is. She said she didn't feel good because of the I.V. and she laid down to take a nap. I was going to lay with her but she said she wanted to be alone because she felt yucky. OmaKitty got in bed with her but Mom didn't even want her up there!! I was scared for Mom because that's Oma's bed and she threw Oma out of the room!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

She came out a little later and said she still didn't feel well but that we were going to Fetch!! Woohoo! We got in the car and Mom had to stop a couple times and throw up. I felt so bad for her but I don't know what somedog does when their Mom is puking. I just sat nice in the car and behaved.

We got to Fetch and I ran in to see Cynthia. She's the lady with the yummy treats. She always gives me a lot of them because she says I'm the cutest dog in the whole world. She's very smart.

I tried on some clothes that didn't fit and Mom said I could pick out something else to take home so I got some shampoo for my bath, some new treats (lamb and rice!) and a couple of bully sticks. We hung around and talked to Cynthia for a while and Mom finally said we had to go because she just wasn't feeling good.  

We left and went to Home Depot to get air filters for the house. The old man at the door told Mom she couldn't go into the store because she had me with her and Mom picked me up and told him we would only be there a moment then said something about the heat and the car and me dying!!! :shock: The man said we could go in for just a second. We got the filters and left.

We came home and Mom laid on the couch and I got to lay with her. I tried to lick her face but she told me to lay down and behave myself. :? We slept for just a bit and when she woke up, Mom felt a little bit better and played on the computer for a while. Then Grandma called and OmaKitty talked to her for a bit. I didn't get to talk to Grandpa because he wasn't there.

I think Mom is feeling a little better tonight but she still doesn't look so good. I hope she feels better tomorrow when we have coffee with Aunt Jane and Round Up. And I certainly hope she's feeling LOTS better for Saturday's chi meetup!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Cooper... is your mom feeling any better now? You be an extra good boy for her, okay?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Rachael and :love4: Lily :love4: 

Mom's feeling a little better today but she says she still feels like poop. She's taking my pink medicine that she gives me when I get an upset tummy and says it's helping with the nausea. And we're still going for coffee later!! :blob5: I know she must be feeling better if she wants to get coffee, right???

She loves coffee almost more than she loves me and OmaKitty though so she may just be going to see the coffee. And Sun, the guy that works there. He's nice and Mom says he's hot. I told her maybe he needs a new airconditioner. He always looks cool to me though. :dontknow:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I haven't updated in a long time. Things have been crazy!! Let's see... where should I start?

I'll start with our trip to Grandma and Grandpa's house. We went there a couple weeks ago. I had so much fun, it should be illegal! I had a photo shoot with Jen and Maya and Mom ... Mom says she already told everyone about it, so I won't go into details. I got sick on that day - it was hot outside!!

The next day, I got to go to Oklahoma!!!! Mom said I'm officially an interstate chihuahua. I got to meet Cindie and her family and all her chihuahuas!! I had a good time and I got lots to eat and saw Boomer and Jollie and the rest of the gang. It was a bit overwhelming and Mom told me I was a really good boy, so I guess I did good. Everyone was so nice to me and kept telling me how cute and sweet I am (but I already knew that).

We came home and Mom instantly got sick or something. She says she overdid it at Grandma's house and blamed OmaKitty for a little of it. I wouldn't do that if I were her but OmaKitty likes her a little so I guess it's okay. I've been keeping a low profile, nonetheless. I don't want to get OmaKitty angry with me.

I'm keeping a close eye on Mom though and she says I don't need to but I'm not going to let her get any sicker than she is. She just told me we're going to bed early tonight so maybe if she gets a good night's sleep, she'll feel better in the morning.

We can also resume the search for whatever she's looking for tomorrow. I like hunting for stuff!! It's fun! She's been looking for something all day long and OmaKitty and I have been helping. Actually, OmaKitty has been supervising the search. She's good at that.

More later!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww cooper your such a good boy helping your mommy.. i hope she finds what she was looking for


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

*Party party party!*

WOOHOO!! I'm goin' to the park tomorrow morning with Aunt Jane and my friend, Round Up!! I can't wait.

Mom says we're going to McKinney Falls Park which is where I had my accident. Mom says she's going to carry me in my motorcycle pouch over most of the rocky terrain so I don't hurt myself.. I don't like that idea. I'd much rather RUN!!!

She's also telling Aunt Jane we need to go somewhere else not so rocky so if we do, I won't have to be in my pouch. I don't like that thing!!

But I'm going to have fun!! YIPPEE!! I love going places with Aunt Jane and Round Up!! Mom says Round Up is getting older now and not as much of a spaz as he was when he was a puppy. He's a little over a year old now and he's still crazy but she says that's because he's a border collie. I don't care; I bite and growl at him, even though he's so much bigger than I am.

I can't wait for our trip tomorrow- did I mention that? I've already packed the camera so Mom can take some fabulous shots of me having fun!!! More tomorrow!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Have fun cooper & be good boy for mummy

Luv jayne & Tyson :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

CRAP! (Can I say crap?)

We didn't go to the park - CRAP!! Instead, we went to Petmsart with Aunt Jane, then to Petco, then to Linens and Things (I got to go in!), then to Home Depot (yes, they let me in there, too!!  ) then we went to Aunt Jane's house so I could see my bestest friend in the whole world, Cash. He's a mutt - Mom says she thinks he's a little bit chow, a little bit golden retriever and a little bit of everything else. I don't care, he's cool and I love him.

Cash isn't doing good and Aunt Jane thinks he'll die soon. That makes me so sad because I love him and I don't want him to go away.  He's had three strokes in the last few months but he recognized me and wagged his tail when I gave him a kiss. Mom calls him "my guy" and kisses all over his head. Aunt Jane says Mom is the only person he's ever met and liked instantly. Mom says she loves Cash a lot, more than I do. I don't think that's true... *I* love him more.

I don't want Cash to die. I wish I could make him better so Aunt Jane and Mom wouldn't be so sad.

Anyway, Round Up was there too. He's a crazy border collie. He loves Mom too and he wants to be my friend but I just growl and snap at him when he gets near me. I tell him Cash is my friend and Round Up just jumps on me. He's so mean!!

I also met another dog tonight, a blue heeler named Shotgun. She's Ezra's dog and Z (that's what Mom and Aunt Jane call Ezra - I don't know why) is living with Aunt Jane for a bit. Anyway, Shotgun is okay, I guess but she reminds me too much of Round Up, so I growled and snapped at her too. Mom said how pretty she is and Shotgun seemed to really like her a lot. :roll: 

We stayed at Aunt Jane's house and I got in big trouble for biting Shotgun, so Mom put me in time out. I had totally forgotten she had brought up my travel kennel!! So she banished me to the kennel and I went to sleep. I don't know what happened after that but when I woke up, Aunt Jane was giving me kisses and telling me goodbye. Somehow, I had been transported to the car and we were leaving.

So, I didn't get to go to the park today. But I did get a new bone at Petsmart!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww it's to bad you didn't get to the park coop, but at least you got to go shopping and get a bone. I am sorry about your friend cash, i will say a little prayer for him, i can tell you love him lots.. talk to you later coop


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

*OmaKitty, Mom and the wooden spoon*

Tonight, I was taking a nap and I heard this awful yelling and screaming coming from the kitchen! I jumped up to find out what was going on and I ran to the edge of the carpet to watch. (I'm not allowed in the kitchen, you know.)

Well, let me tell you what I saw! I saw Mom and she was sitting on the counter by the sink. She was holding a wooden spoon in her hand and OmaKitty in the other. OmaKitty was hissing and spitting and causing quite a ruckus and Mom was telling her to shut up in her calmest "I'm going to kill you" voice.

I was wondering what OmaKitty did to deserve such a fate!! Then I started wondering how I could possibly get the digital camera off the couch, turn it on and start snapping photos!! :shock: 

Next thing I see, Mom had something in a syringe-looking device. It was clear, like water. Mom was wearing her apron, which I thought was weird, unless he was going to cook OmaKitty!

I barked really quickly. Was the syringe a turkey baster? Was she going to put OmaKitty in the oven?? What was she doing to my sister???!!

Mom looked at me and said "Shut up Cooper" really loudly. I thought that was rude.

THEN she grabbed OmaKitty by the scruff of her neck and kind of dangled her between her legs which were draped with a towel. Once OmaKitty descended into the towel, Mom closed her legs around OmaKitty, took the syringe and squirted the fluid into OmaKitty's ears!!! :shock: :shock: 

OmaKitty made a horrible noise; it sounded like a growl or a groan or a tiger about to pounce. Mom dropped the syringe and picked up the wooden spoon and used it to rub around OmaKitty's ears. Good thing because by then, Oma's front legs were swinging around and she would have been sliced into millions of pieces!!!

After she was done there, she did the same thing to the other ear, much to OmaKitty's shagrin. I just sat and watched the scene unfold as OmaKitty's legs got free of the towel and she started throwing punches, trying to hurt Mom. At one point, Mom put the spoon in her mouth and let her bite it... she said OmaKitty put teeth marks in it!! :shock: 

So after the other ear had stuff squirted into it, Mom picked up a cotton ball and tried to wipe out OmaKitty's ears but she wasn't having any of that. Mom finally had to drop her on the floor and OmaKitty went to the closet and hasn't come out since.

Once that was done, Mom called me into the kitchen. I went in, a bit hesitant... I mean, I didn't want Oma to find me in there!!! NOT in the mood she was in!!!! Mom picked me up and we sat on the counter. I got the stuff squirted into my ears too. I didn't like it but it certainly didn't hurt, as OmaKitty would have you believe. Mom let me shake my head a bit then she took a cotton ball and wiped my ears really good.

She gave me a treat too! She said I was the best patient she had all day!!  I also got a new rib bone to chew on!! I told Mom I'd let her squirt stuff in my ears every day if it came with a new bone!

I can't tell you what OmaKitty said here because I don't use that kind of language.  

I hope she's okay and won't be mad at me for going in the kitchen.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

oh dear sounds like omakittty had an awful time  but these things have to be done!

Sounds like you are being a very good boy cooper , well i think u r a little angel  hopefully tyson grows up to be like you :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

thank you Jayne! I hope Tyson grows up to be like me too because everyone's always telling me how cute I am and how smart I am and how wonderfully fantastic I am!  

Everyone except OmaKitty. :crybaby:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Today sucked. Well, not the whole day, but it didn't get a good start.

First, let me say to the man at the coffee shop drive thru... YOU SUCK!!

Mom and I went out for a bit today; she said she needed coffee and a trip to the bank, so I offered to drive. She didn't let me drive (something about me not being old enough) but I did get to go with her. We went to the bank and I got in Mom's lap and stared into the little camera on the shoot that sends money back and forth. When the little tube came down the shoot, BINGO!, there was a treat in there for me!!!  I gobbled it up before we got to the coffee shop so the people there wouldn't know.

We went to what Mom calls the "fill-in coffee shop" which is a coffee shop near our house that has a drive-thru. Mom says she doesn't like it as much as Ruta Maya but it has a drive-thru and it's close to home, so we go there when we're in a hurry. We pulled up at the speaker box and Mom gave her order to the strange voice in the box. We pulled up to the window and I jumped in Mom's lap and stared at the man handing us Mom's coffee.

He said "what a cute dog!" and I said "yes, I am!" I was gearing up to take my treat and say "thank you" when he looked at Mom, handed her the coffee and said "have a nice day!" and closed the window in my face!! :shock: :shock: 

Did he NOT see me staring at him???? They ALWAYS give me treats at the coffee drive-thru window!!! Mom pulled away from the window and looked at me and I said "HEY!! Go back there!!" She said the guy was busy and he probably didn't have any treats good enough for me so she'd give me one at home.

I have to admit, I was still pretty ticked off. I pouted the whole way home.

We got home and Mom fixed OmaKitty her dinner. OmaKitty and her argued about today's flavor of Fancy Feast (OmaKitty's favorite - Chopped Grill Feast) and how Mom knew Oma loved it and Oma said she didn't. Oma then started covering up her food and Mom just rolled her eyes at OmaKitty and got my food out! :headbang: 

She put the canned food on my plate and got my crunchies to mix in and I went and sat at my dinner spot to wait like a really good boy. I like to sit before I'm fed because Mom says that's what all good boys do. OmaKitty says sitting before you eat is what buttkissers do but Mom says to ignore her because she's just a bitter kitty.

I waited and waited and Mom finally brought me my food. She put it down and told me I could get up and eat and when I did.... SURPRISE! I had three treats garnishing my dinner!! I ate them all first; I wasn't sure what the proper etiquette is when your dinner is garnished with treats but Mom didn't say anything, so I guess it was okay.

It made my dinner so much yummier!! I hope she does that every night!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I totally forgot... I want to add a photo of my best friend Cash. He's got eye problems.. his eyes don't really glow in the dark!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope your day getas better cooper you really are one well behaved boy!! I can't believe that man at the coffee shop!! How rude! Your friend cash is very handsome too!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Aunt Rachael, this update is dedicated to you and Lily!

My mother is nuts, or as my Mexican hermanos y hermanas would say, muy loco. I don't know if everyone knows that, but now you do.

Today, she woke up a bit early and started making coffee, which told me one thing - no coffee shop this morning. Bummer! Anyway, I woke up too and asked to go outside and she let me out. When I came back in, she had her coffee and OmaKitty had her own coffee and I looked for MY coffee and couldn't find it anywhere!! I asked about my coffee's whereabouts and Mom said "oh, you can't drink *this* coffee." I beg to differ! I can drink anything liquid! I was really jonsing for a coffee but she didn't let me have any. I don't see why OmaKitty got some though. :x 

We watched some TV and Mom decided that she was going to teach me a new language. I already speak English, French and a little Spanish. Mom said we were going to learn Latin. I don't know anyone that speaks Latin. So I learned all my basic commands in Latin. Here's what I learned this morning:

Sit = sessum
Down = cubitus
Come = propero
Up (stand up on back legs) = consurgo
Fetch = arcesso
That was a lot of learning I did today!! I was confused at first, but then Mom explained the word origin thing and I totally got it.

Now she's trying to teach me some German commands. It's really funny because Mom doesn't know any German, so she has a piece of paper that she wrote down some translations on and she can't even say them right. It's making her frustrated but at least I'm catching on. Here's my rudimentary German command list so far today:

Sit = sitzen (that's easy!)
Down = unten
Come = hergekommen (this one is funny to hear Mom say)
I've had a very busy day today. I am now quint-lingual. I don't know if that's a word, but it is in my world. Maybe I should just say I'm multi-lingual but that doesn't tell you how many languages I speak. I like for my accomplishments to be out there for all to see.

Oh well. I'm going to take a nap then try to give OmaKitty a kiss. See you later!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper, it sounds like you've been busy as ever the past few weeks since you left Oklahoma!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Dear Cooper, we have strongly suspected your mom is nuts but it's good to have confirmation from a reliable source. Having said that, there's nothing wrong with learning new languages. Just humor mom and she'll get move past this whole language thing... to find new and improved ways to torment you. :roll: 

How'd that kiss thing work out with OmaKitty? :shock: :shock: 

Love, Aunt Rachael and Lily <woof>


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Aunt Rachael and Lily,

The kiss thing did not turn out well at all. I tried to sneak up from behind today and she caught me. Tomorrow, I'm going to try something completely new - if I can think of something completely new.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Dear Cooper, we suggest that whatever you try, you wear full body doggy armor, bird of prey gloves and your doggles. Have a path to the back door cleared and be prepared to run as fast as your legs will carry you. :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Aunt Rachael and Lily, wouldn't full doggy armor make too much noise? I think she'd hear me coming in that stuff. I don't understand why she wouldn't want a kiss from me. I'm a very good kisser. I'm sure once I DO kiss her, she'll see how much fun it is and she'll let me give her loads of kisses for the rest of her life.

.... if I can just get close enough to do it.....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Dear Cooper, remember that time you ended up in the emergency room with teeth marks embedded in your neck? That was because Oma tried to shake every last breath out of you. Listen carefully... Oma does not love you. I know, I know, it's hard to fathom. You're a cute guy, a great kisser, tops in the personality department. The problem, dear Cooper, lies in the mind of Miss OmaKitty. :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Aunt Rachael, I thank you and Lily for your concern but I am on a mission and I can't give up!! I know she can be mean at times but it's only because she doesn't know any other way to be. Mom says someone was really mean to her and that's why she's so nice to OmaKitty now. I just want to be nice to OmaKitty too.

I know if I can give her just one kiss, she'll open up to me! It's worth the danger!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I guess I forgot that Danger is your middle name. :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

oh yeah!! I love living on the wild side!! :toothy7:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh boy... what a fun day I had!

First, Mom and I went to the coffee shop and got some coffee. Happy Jack was there and I kissed him all over. He had an accident a month or so ago and he broke his pelvis! He's doing much better now and, of course, he was delighted to see me, his favorite dog EVER!!

Sun was also there. He's a guy that works in the evenings and Mom says he's hot. He always looks quite cool to me - I don't understand. He and Mom get along quite nicely; they always start talking about different things and ignore me completely. :shock: 

Here's a picture of Sun so you can see that he looks quite cool and not hot, like Mom says:










Whatever. Anyway, this morning, Sun was there at the coffee shop and he had his dogs there and was hanging out. His dogs are nice but they scare me a little, so I sat in Mom's lap while she talked to Sun about his upcoming art exhibit. I went to the last one and it was really neat.

We left the coffee shop and Mom said she was bored and didn't want to go home. Neither did I!! So we went to Auditorium Shores and the leash free area. Not many people were out but the frisbee dogs were there!!! Mom forgot her camera but I found some cool photos on the internet to show everyone the Auditorium Shores area and things we saw today.

Here's a view of downtown from the hike & bike trail which runs along the leash-free area. Auditorium Shores is actually in downtown Austin but it's set off a few blocks from the big buildings:










We saw the Stevie Ray Vaughan statue which is also on the hike & bike trail:










In this photo, you can see the river and downtown, as well as the hike & bike trail. The area to the right of the rock wall is part of the leash-free area (leashes are also optional on the hike & bike while in the leash-free area which runs about 5 or 6 city blocks):










Mom says downtown Austin is the prettiest downtown she's ever seen. I've only seen a couple downtowns and I agree with her. But she's seen a lot, or so she tells me, so I trust her judgement.

When the heat started to get worse, Mom said we needed to go so I raced her to the car... and WON!! Yay!! We spent a total 2 hours out on the shores, playing with Mr. Frog's relative, Uncle Frog and I ran around with the frisbee dogs. I don't know if I've ever told you this, but I want to be a frisbee dog when I grow up. I just need to figure out how to get over my fear of the approaching frisbee... then learn how to catch it in my mouth. :? 

We went home after all that and I got a bath. I love getting baths!! Now I smell all wonderful - Mom keeps sniffing me like she's a dog or something. Anyway, I took a nap after my bath. I don't know how long I was asleep but I woke up to OmaKitty screaming and Mom saying things like "Oma, sit still" and "Oma, it doesn't hurt." I ran into the bedroom to see what was going on but Mom yelled at me and told me to get out.  I still don't know what they were doing but OmaKitty did NOT look happy. She is still mad, in fact.

I took another nap then Mom and I went to visit her friend, Lace. Lace isn't her real name but that's what Mom calls her. Lace has three chihuahuas and they're all my friends. Their names are Cabo, Tequila and Monty. We ran around while Mom and Lace talked for a while. Mom had printed out some of my photos from my photo shoot and showed them to Lace and she told me I was the best model in the whole world. She's right.

We left Lace's house and dropped by a strange store where all the ladies inside came running to me and gave me hugs and kisses. Mom handed me to one of the women and walked around, looking at things. The ladies passed me around, each of them cuddling me and telling me how cute I am while I watched Mom to make sure she didn't leave me there. She bought some things, told the ladies what she was going to do and they all laughed. I think I heard my name but I'm not sure. I'll find out, I guess.

We came back home and I had dinner. Mom brushed me really good and we went out for coffee again. Of course, Sun was there working but Mom couldn't chat with him since it was really busy. We went down to the fountain and I ran around and played with another little doggy that was there. Then we came home and I crashed out on the couch with Mom.

I'm so tired! I hope we can do it all over again tomorrow!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

wow you had quite the day coop, 
hmm sun looks pretty cool to me too.. i wonder what your mom could mean..hmm,,i'm stumped..


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow what a day you had!! Cooper I was reading about your mom in another thread and I now know why I just want to hang with her..I teach preschool right now and hate it!! I also have an aunt with MS and have been on several MS walk for the cure. You seem like a great person but we gotta get you outta Texas :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Marcus' mom... my mom told me to be careful of you! She says California is full of granola and sunshine and Austrians run the place - I don't like any of those! Well, actually, I've never met an Austrian so I don't know if I'd like them or not. I might. Actually, I probably would.

You can come here though! You and Marcus could hang out with me and Mom. OmaKitty would go hide in the closet if you came over so we wouldn't have to worry about her.

I'd worry about her. I don't like that she's scared all the time. But I wouldn't DARE go in the closet with her.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Thursday: noon-thirty.

I'm sick. I don't feel good and Mom keeps saying something to me about eating her candy bar and shoving the wrapper from MY candy bar in my face.

I went outside this morning and pooped so much, I thought my eyeballs were going to poop out of my bottom!! Mom just stood there, showing no compassion whatsoever and told me about the wrapper and how it caused me to be all poopy. OmaKitty just stood in the yard and laughed at me. Mom didn't even care that OmaKitty was IN the yard - she's not allowed outside!!

So now I'm just hanging out and trying to get my tummy feel better. Mom gave me some pepto bismol earlier and she was still talking about me learning my lesson and pooping and stuff.

What's her problem? I think she's mad that I ate my candy bar. I don't know why... it was mine. I found it in the remote control basket - and that wasn't easy, let me tell you! I had to crawl on the arm of the couch, jump onto the table, dig in the basket, hold the candy bar while I jumped back onto the couch then down on the floor. That's quite acrobatic, don't you think??

THEN the hard part came when I realized... I don't have opposable thumbs!! But I opened the wrapper very well; I didn't even wrinkle or have to eat any of it. I'd take a photo but Mom says I'm grounded still and I'm not allowed to have any fun until Saturday at the Chi Meetup. I'm in such big trouble.. I wish I knew why.  I didn't even get to go for coffee this morning.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh Coop i do hope your tummys feeling a bit better and you are not so poopy now! next time i would leave the chocolate alone!! :wink: 

:wave:  loads of love coop from Tyson


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Cooper, at least your Mommy puts your candy where you can reach it, my Mommy puts the good candy bars in a drawer in the kitchen and I can't open them. Then she will give me a crumb or two and eat the rest, how's that for unfair? Hey buddy, I'm sorry your grounded. Still the meet-up Saturday sounds like it would be fun. Wish I lived closer but Mommy says Oklahoma isn't that far. Maybe one of these days Mommy will take me


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Marcus' mom... my mom told me to be careful of you! She says California is full of granola and sunshine and Austrians run the place - I don't like any of those! Well, actually, I've never met an Austrian so I don't know if I'd like them or not. I might. Actually, I probably would.
> 
> You can come here though! You and Marcus could hang out with me and Mom. OmaKitty would go hide in the closet if you came over so we wouldn't have to worry about her.
> 
> I'd worry about her. I don't like that she's scared all the time. But I wouldn't DARE go in the closet with her.


Well Cooper I don't know about granola or Austrians but lots of sunshine. The beach is a nice place but I have always wanted to visit Texas. Maybe Omakitty would like to meet my cats Pumpkin and Jalapeno. They are pretty nice but usually not to Marcus. I will think about visiting but I do think you would like Cali. The only bad thing is all the really skinny, blonde, fake boobs, liposuctioned girls that run around here.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Marcus squared.

Things around here are bad, my friends. Have you ever heard of something called "house at rest"?? That's what Mom says I'm on. House at rest. All I know is I'm not allowed to go to the coffee shop or anywhere else and I don't get any special treats or anything until Saturday. OmaKitty is laughing it up too. I must have really ticked off Mom.

I wish both of you could come to the chi meetup on Saturday with me. My Aunt Jane is going with us and I talked to her on the phone today and she is angry with me too. I don't know how much fun I'll be having Saturday.

And Cali Marcus - Mom says the sunlight is evil so we're not going to California. I asked her if we could and she just told me to go back in my kennel.  

I'm in deep, deep, deep doo-doo, boys. I'm going to lay low for a couple days and see if things get any better.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

House at rest? Nope, never heard of that one but it sounds bad. Hey maybe if you kiss up a lot? I do that when Dakota gets in trouble, I figure if Mom's yelling at Dakota I'm probably next if I don't kiss up big time. Lay low and we'll talk more when you're out of trouble. I was going to ask Mom what house at rest is but I don't want to give her any ideas.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I misunderstood. It's called "house arrest". I don't know what that is either but all I do know is she's about to leave me here ... she never leaves me here!! I want to go to the coffee shop with her!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She's leaving you home? Just cause of some candy? Wow. You sure that was your candy? Heck even if it wasn't that's bad. House arrest sounds even worse than house at rest, I don't think I want to know exactly what that is. We didn't get to go to the coffee shop today either but we can't go everyday, Mommy says we have to go home after work most days cause she's too tired to go across town to the good coffee shop. At least you don't get stuck in an office all day, that's boring but if I don't go I have to stay home and that's worse.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Marcus... I only have a second ... it's OmaKitty's turn on the computer and she got up to use the potty real quick...

I asked Mom what house arrest meant and she said I don't get to go anywhere except outside to go potty and to the vet if I get sick.  

I have also been put on food rations!! :shock: :shock: Part of my punishment is no treats!! :shock: :shock: Can you believe this??

I'm starting to think that candy bar might not have been mine.... :scratch:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

No treats? No greenies or anything? Plus she's leaving you home with OmaKitty? Can I send Dakota to your Mom? I think maybe she's even meaner than my Mommy and maybe she could make Kota remember something. Mommy says he has the attention span of a gnat, I think that's a bug of some kind.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Marcus, I think it would be best if you kept your family members there. My mom can be pretty mean when she's not happy about something.

I have discovered that the candy bar was, in fact, NOT mine. It was my mom's. Now everything's starting to make sense.

I made a HUGE boo-boo on Thursday when I accidently bit my mom. :shock: I didn't mean to... it just happened. Take my advice ... NEVER bite your mom!!! The punishment makes house arrest sound like a lot of fun!

I was a very good boy all day yesterday and today, Mom took me to the chi meetup. She said we were going to wipe the slate clean (??) and start all over. All I know is, I'm happy she's not mad at me anymore.


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Cooper we are glad that your mom isn't mad any more. Take it from me biting never solved anything :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Today is a big day. Grandma and Grandpa are coming!! I don't have long because I have to help Mom clean house. I'm on my best behavior now because the last thing I want to do is get in trouble before they get here!

OmaKitty has been trying to make me mess up though. She found a pair of Mom's underwear while Mom was getting laundry together and she told me I could chew on it. I figured that OmaKitty gave me permission, so it should be okay with Mom but just as I picked them up to drag them under the bed and commence the chewing, Mom stepped in and told me to give them to her. I did... and very nicely, I might add. Then I told her OmaKitty said it was okay and she told OmaKitty to stop trying to get me in trouble.

That was a close one!

I've got to get back to helping Mom with chores! :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Cooper this is Poco I just wanted to say I understand how mean OmaKitty is to you  Bella is mean to me too. She never wants her treats but she attacks me when I try to make sure they don't go to waste :roll: Women you can't live with them you can't lock them out of the house.Anyway I just wanted to say Hi :wave: and maybe we can figure out a way together to get these Ladies in line  Later Coop :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Poco, I talked to my mom about OmaKitty and she explained that OmaKitty is always in charge so I can't do anything to upset her! :shock: 

Have you tried talking to Bella and telling her how much it hurts your feelings when she jumps on you? OmaKitty doesn't jump on me but sometimes I'll talk to her and she'll pretend to listen.

I've got to run! Mom and I are going to the park!! :blob4: Good luck with Bella!! And be careful of the stickers in her feet!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I haven't updated since Grandma and Grandpa came to visit me! Lots of stuff has happened since then, so I better update everyone.

Grandma and Grandpa came to see us last Monday. Grandpa had to go to some fancy party for his old job (Cooper's Mom edit: My dad was the Texas Banking Commissioner at one time and they were celebrating the 100th birthday of the banking department. Dad was invited, not only because he is an ex-commissioner but also because he's the oldest living banking commissioner.)

Thanks Mom. Anyway, Grandma said she didn't want to go and be bored by all the people (who wouldn't want to go see lots of people?!) so she stayed here with me, Mom and OmaKitty. Oma got in her lap and rubbed all over her like she hadn't seen her in forever but I reminded her that we had just seen Grandma and Grandpa a week or so before that. She told me to shut up - which is VERY rude - but I didn't say anything because Grandma was here and I wanted to show her what a good boy I am.

Mom and Grandma and I went out to eat that night at Opal Divine's. Grandma was very impressed with how well I behaved myself on the patio, even when a really drunk guy came up and called me a "rat". I wish I could say Grandma was impressed with the way Mom behaved as well but ... well, you know how my mom is. Anyway, I had chicken strips and Shiner Bock beer for dinner that night.

A couple nights later, I asked Mom is she'd call Aunt Jane and ask if Round Up could play in the park with me. She did and Aunt Jane said yes (of course ... Aunt Jane will do anything to spend time with me!) so we went to the park and had a good time. Round Up is a little over a year old now and he's starting to learn to stay calm when he sees Mom. When he was a puppy, his butt would wiggle so much that it almost flew off his body when he saw Mom!! Aunt Jane says Mom is the only person he gets that excited about.

We had a good time and Round Up really behaved himself. I didn't have to growl or snap at him once!! I was very proud of him. We went back to Aunt Jane's house after the park and I got to see my bestest friend in the whole world, Cash. Aunt Jane says he's gone deaf now but that's okay because Cash and I don't need to hear each other to enjoy our company. Aunt Jane cried when Cash saw me and started wagging his tail. Then her and Mom talked about "knowing when it's time to say goodbye" and how Aunt Jane was waiting on Cash to say goodbye but he wasn't doing it. I don't know where they thought Cash was going because he's so old now and he can hardly get down the stairs to her apartment. PLUS, he would need someone to drive the car ... unless he walked. Oh well.

Cash and I had a good time together. We sat on the floor and gave each other kisses and I shared a pig ear with him. I love Cash. Mom loves Cash too and she kept hugging him, telling him how much she loves him. I don't know why she did that... Aunt Jane had already told her Cash couldn't hear anything.

Mom and Aunt Jane also talked about Fritz, my other best friend who was killed by a car almost 2 years ago. Cash and I both loved him a lot - he was a very good dog, not like Round Up at all! Both Fritz and Round Up are border collies but Fritz was very calm. Round Up is not!

Since the night at Aunt Jane's house, I've been a few times to get coffee but Mom hasn't been going out much lately. We did go to Petsmart one day to buy OmaKitty more food and I got to hang out with another chihuahua that was there. Her name was Daisy and she was a tri-color chi. She was a lot smaller than me - I asked Mom and she said Daisy probably weighed about 3-4 pounds. She was very pretty and Daisy's mom said that Mom and I should go to the park and play with them some day. I can't wait! I even saw them swapping phone numbers!! Yay!!

I helped Mom with trash day last night and even got treats for it! My job is to entertain OmaKitty while Mom cleans out her litterbox. It's a dangerous job, but someone has to do it!! I told OmaKitty about my trip to Oklahoma to see Cindie and about all her chihuahuas! OmaKitty didn't look very impressed but at least it kept her from noticing that Mom was cleaning her litterbox. Oma is very particular about her potty box and doesn't like anyone to touch it, especially not me.

After we did that, I helped Mom get all the trash from each room in the house and we rolled the trash can out to the curb for Trash Day. I saw Travis the Cat so he and I chatted while Mom pulled a couple weeds. She came over and asked Travis why he was outside so late (it was about 3am) and Travis said he didn't make it inside before his Mom closed the garage door last night. Mom knows how much Travis' mom loves him and so she brought him inside and let him sleep on OmaKitty's patio until about 6:30 when she took him back over to his house. I helped with that as well.

Travis' mom had just come outside to look for him when Mom, Travis and I walked across the street. She gave Travis a lecture about sneaking out of the house at night and told him to go to his room. I think Travis may be grounded now. He's an indoor/outdoor kitty and Mom said he wasn't outside when she came home from the shelter this morning.

That's it, I guess. Mom says her and Aunt Jane have been talking about going to the park tonight with me and Round Up and I can't wait!!

Until next time...


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Baby Boy!
It sounds like you've been busy as ever! Jolie and Boomer are pretty much still house babies. Jolie has had all her shots except Rabies but Boomer still has one more puppy shot so they don't go away from the house yet. Boomer doesn't know it but he will probably get that last shot this evening. (Don't tell him, he'll just worry) Well i need to get back to work! I only came home for a few minutes to let Jolie and Boomer and the others out to potty. Love :love7: Aunt Cindie


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Aunt Cindie! I hear you're looking for a stud.  Aunt Jane was saying mean things about you tonight but I don't believe anything she said. I think she's just jealous that you love me too. She has always said that I'm her favoritest cuddlebug in the whole world. I think she's pretty cool too but I know she can get a little envious when I go have fun with other people. 

Tonight, I met Aunt Jane and Round Up at the coffee shop and we had a really good time. Round Up is starting to calm down a bit now that he's a little over a year old so he and I are getting along really well now. We ran in the field by the coffee shop and I showed Aunt Jane my Seabiscuit impersonation, which she loves. Then we went to the fountain and Round Up ran around in the water, chasing the rocks that Mom and Jane threw in there and I helped them find the rocks to throw.

After that, we went on a walk around the business park that the coffee shop is in. It's really nice with lots of landscaping and interesting smells so Round Up and I went sniffing while Mom and Aunt Jane laughed at us. My bestest friend, Cash, taught me how to sniff and now I'm teaching Round Up how to do it since Cash is feeling pretty bad lately.

We didn't stay long but Aunt Jane said tomorrow, she'll go with us to Fetch when I show up to see if they have any new Fall fashions in. I'm pretty darn excited about that ... but I'm just really tired right now and should go to bed. Plus, it's OmaKitty's turn on the computer and she's staring at me like she's going to shred me into pieces. Good thing Mom cut her fingernails today!!

Until next time...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Today as boring.  

Mom said it was too hot to go outside so we didn't get to go anywhere! :x Not even the coffee shop!! :evil: 

I don't understand her sometimes. It's hot but we've got air conditioning in the car! :? I really wanted to go to the coffee shop and see Happy Jack. Mom says we might go tomorrow morning if we get up early enough to beat the heat.

In other news, OmaKitty got in trouble yesterday and she just keeps on pushing her luck. Mom let me outside to take care of business and OmaKitty pulled the screen off the door and came outside with me. :shock: I told her she was going to get in trouble when Mom found out and she said something not very nice to me in return. I made sure to stick by her though; I wasn't going to let her get hurt while she was out there.

Mom came outside and saw her in the yard and got her freak on! She gave OmaKitty a swat on the rear end and told her she was going to knock her into next week if she didn't get back on the patio. OmaKitty RAN faster than I've ever seen her run before!! :shock: 

I made sure Mom noticed how I was making sure OmaKitty stayed in the yard and didn't get attacked by any vicious wild animals. Mom told me I was a good boy, then went on the patio and told OmaKitty she's grounded... AGAIN!!

Later, Mom passed out in the yard while we were outside. She had closed OmaKitty in the house, so I couldn't get inside to get my phone!! :shock: I licked her face though and she finally opened her eyes and thanked me for helping her. I tried to call 911 when we got inside but Mom said it was okay and she didn't need them. I was upset because I like calling 911... it's so much fun! Maybe next time.

Today, Oma sat at the window, looking outside and banging on the door to get Mom to let her out. Mom said a lot of bad words at OmaKitty and reminded her she was grounded. Oma didn't like that at all and I was just happy that I wasn't in trouble!!  

We also put some records on the stereo today. Mom showed me one record in particular and told me it was by the Beatles and Grandpa had purchased the record in London in 1963. She told OmaKitty she couldn't touch it too! :shock: It must be very special to Mom. We listened to it and danced around while Mom cleaned the living room. Then, she got a box out of the closet full of little tiny records and looked through them all, showing them to us. She said some of them were her grandma's records and others were her great-grandma's!! We listened to a few of those as well. It was a lot of fun, even if I didn't get to play outside.

Tomorrow HAS to be better. It just has to be.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Coop, It's Willie, your old drinkin buddy!!! What's happenin' my main man?
Mothers will be Mothers :roll: They swear they love us then keep us inside...My mother actually had the nerve to SHOUT and SWAT and me today for hiking my leg on a particularly precious son of mine! The kid looks just like me...It was a pup-ernity test that's all! But I'm too quick for that silly ole lady o'mine my brother!!! I hid in the closet and after a few minutes I crawled out on my belly LMAO Man, she's such a sucker, she falls for the "crawl" every time, she cuddled and coddled me and apologized profusely....HaHaHa, I got my Mama wrapped around my little tail. Don't go tellin her now man...
See Ya Round, Mark a spot for me Ok?
Willie


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Willie!! What's shakin, man??!

That totally sucks about your mom not understanding stuff. I mean, a guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do. You're right about that belly crawl thing though; it really does work. Have you tried the sad eyes maneuver, paired with the laying down all by your lonesome on the floor routine?? It TOTALLY gets them every time. It also helps if you walk by Mom after you get in trouble and tuck your tail and run from her when she gets too close.

I have found that if you do what they ask, you don't get in much trouble though. Sometimes it sucks because you want to lick your privates and they want you to sit or something stupid like that. But if you just appease them, they'll give you treats and think you're brilliant! It really does work, dude!!

I hope things get better for you - I gotta go Willie... OmaKitty's heading this way. Time to make like a baby and head out. Let's go drinking!!

Coop


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Man a drink sounds good about now!

Know what else I do? :twisted: *IF* my mother catches me and scoops me up I SCREAM as loudly as I can. She gives me the strangest look and shakes her head. 
I like to make her think that she hurt me so badly by her scooping, that I must be rushed to the vet. She hasn't done it yet, but I'm working on perfecting it... I then lick her face and whimper as sadly as I can, keeping my tail between my legs. Unfortunately for this dang tail, it curls over my back and wags, so to keep her from thinking I'm happy that she is "over it" I roll onto my back in her arms and let her see the tip of my male organ. SHE SAYS EWWWW, and dumps me back on the floor :shock: Can't a guy just relax??? Let's get that drink :evil:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Willie... don't let that woman drag you down! Pee in her shoe!

Coop


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Geez... things around here are NUTS, folks. OmaKitty has started doing this really weird thing where she just cries and cries until Mom comes to check on her, then she stops and hands Mom her catnip toy. What's with that?

THEN, Mom said she was going shopping with Aunt Jane last night and she left OmaKitty in charge. She was gone for about 1/2 an hour, then comes back home, all covered in mud!! :shock: I tried to help her but she was walking all funny-like and dropping the F-bomb about every 10 seconds. She told me that she hurt her knee and couldn't play with me like she had promised she'd do when she got home from shopping. :twisted: 

I asked her why and she gave me some excuse about falling down and not shopping so the "after shopping" thing was moot... just a bunch of gibberish, if you ask me. Anywho, she was in a lot of pain, so I got in her lap and licked the bag of ice she had on her leg. I figured it must have been very cold, so I tried to melt the ice and warm it up for her.

Today, Mom went to the doctor and came back really late. She was still dropping the F bomb all over and then she called Grandma and told her all about her visit to the doctor.

HELLO??!! Does anyone notice that *I* have not been anywhere in the car for the last two days??!! WTF is up with that??!!! I am one angry chihuahua. I think OmaKitty is behind this because my mom wouldn't just walk out and leave me like she's been doing.

Gotta go to bed - Mom's calling me. Until next time...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Hiya Cooper, it's Minx here! Mom was letting me look at Stacy's puppies and saw you had a new diary entry so she said I could read it with her and then let me say "Hi" to you cos' she's still spoiling me becos it was my birthday the other day. Geez I hope my Mom never hurts her leg like your Mommy did as my Mom is a real klutz and trips over and stuff like that a lot. Mom makes this funny face and says when she tells us about your Mom "Poor Sheryl! I really feel for her!" My Mom drops F bombs sometimes too, but then when she thinks we can hear she says "Fudge" but c'mon are we stoopid or something! 

Mom's are weird aren't they. I mean I thought we were meant to only have fun on our birthdays and mean Mom made me get dressed and pose for birthday photos just so she could show them on this chi thingy! And she knows how much I hate having photos taken! At least she did make Brooke get dressed and have some taken with me too!!! But we both did get lots of yummy treats and sheep's ears and some yummy KFC for dinner at night. But I wasn't feeling so good yesterday and at least Mom stayed home 'cos she didn't want to leave me. She and Dad were going to go out and leave us behind, cos' they were going to go to shops where we couldn't go into and Mom won't leave us in the car if it's sunny. Mom also gets worried in case someone might try to break into the car and steal me and Brooke cos' she says we're so darned cute. Do you think I'm cute Cooper? I think you're the bestest looking chi fella in the whole wide world. Mommy says she doesn't think there's any gorgeous chocolate chi's like you in NZ.

Gee Cooper I wish you and your Mom could come to NZ again and meet with us. Mom says she thinks she read that your Mom came to NZ once but only to the South Island. The North Island is magic. I was born in a town up north in the North Island called Mangakino then I went to my next Mom Robin who then sold me to my now Mommy. It's so great Cooper, daylight saving started today so we get to have more daylight at the end of the day. It makes my Mom really happy. 

Mom wants to go back to bed for a short nap now Cooper so I guess I have to go. But she promised me she'll remember to check your diary more often as she forgets things a lot, but I'll be sure to remind her. Geez the other day she was going nuts looking all over for her favourite cup. Then Dad found it in the microwave at night. She'd made herself a cup of green tea (yuk) in the morning but only drank a little and forget to drink the rest so it got cold. Then she put it in the microwave and heated it but forgot about it and after that was looking all over for her fave cup 'cos she couldn't remember where she'd put it! 

BWT Cooper, I think cats are nearly as weird as people. I can't figure either of them out, but I do love my Mom & Dad anyways. Promise I'll write to you again Cooper. In the meantime look after your Mom won't you and tell Omakitty to go out and catch some birds and mice for her so she won't go hungry! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Minx  

Thank you for all the nice things you said about me. I think you and Brooke are two of the prettiest chi girls I've ever seen.  

My mom is a really strange woman. My Auntie Jane is my favorite person in the whole world though and she's REALLY strange. She likes picking up bugs and lizards and looking at them! :shock: My mom won't do that; she says she leaves all the yucky stuff to Auntie Jane. But that's why I love Auntie Jane so much; she and I go hunting for little critters and we check them out. Most times, I let her pick them up though. I don't want to hurt them with my teeth.

Mom says her knee is starting to feel better now that Aunt Jane gave her some pills. She did pull her back out but she says that feels better with the pills too. She even said that we might go shopping tomorrow! I love it when we go shopping. I don't know about the actual shopping part but I do love visiting people in the stores. Do you and Brooke like to go shopping? Maybe I can tell my friends at the shops about you.

I haven't been doing much other than looking after Mom lately. I can't wait until she feels good enough to go out and play! I'll ask her if we can go to New Zealand next time we're going places. I've already been to Oklahoma to see Aunt Cindie and her chis so New Zealand can't be that much farther, can it? Plus, I like going places in the car and I'm an excellent traveller - I just lay down in my kennel and sleep until Mom tells me to wake up. I wonder if we would have to bring OmaKitty or if she could stay with Grandma.

OmaKitty has been acting funny lately and Mom giggles at her a lot. When I try to play with her, she ignores me and walks away. Do you know how to make friends with kitties? I've tried everything! I even let her sniff my food before I eat it. I think that's friendship-worthy.

I've got to run; Mom says it's time to go lay on the couch and watch TV. Thanks for visiting my diary, Minx. If Paris and I weren't "involved", I'd ask you if you wanted to go on a date... I think you're so very pretty!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Cooper~man , sorry i've not been about much , been busy with my mum too .. And teaching my Brother how to behave  today we dug a big hole in the garden but its ok we rushed in and washed our paws before anyone saw us  we then got nannys cat to walk through the mud  so we hope she will get the blame  8) 8)


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Heya~ My Main Man!
I think my mother has truly lost her mind. Today she brought who she referred to as "my offspring" out side and told me to "babysit" :shock: SO I did as I was told and sat on them. It was hard to sit on all four at the same time, but I sure tried. They're really quick and they smell funny. But they were loads of fun.
Mom kept calling me Daddy. I think she means like "I'm her Daddy" or "Who's your Daddy?" like I say to my wife Mully. I dunno. :roll: 

Your kitty sounds pretty stuck up. Mine loves me and Mom says he hasn't got a shred of dignity for a cat. Especially when she gets that dried green stuff and sprinkles it on the rug. His eyes bug out and bro, this cat goes ballistic. Don't say nothin' to anyone, but I get kinda scared. He hides and then jumps out at me plows me over. Mom says at least someone in the house can get high...whatever that means. Humans sure are confusing.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Fizzy... you really did it this time, man. Mom says you posted a nudie pic of yourself in the pics forum and now she's putting one of those child pornography locks on the computer! :shock: I don't know why she's doing that... it's not like I'm cruising the forum looking for naked girl pics. :roll: I'm glad you and Kirby are getting along. I've tried blaming things on OmaKitty but Mom never believes me... she always feeds me some line about how OmaKitty doesn't chew on underwear or how OmaKitty doesn't do this or that. :roll: Maybe if I had a little sister or brother, I could get away with more. Do you like having a little brother around? Are you getting less attention now? I couldn't stand to get less attention - I must be center stage at all times!

And Willie!! What's up with the puppy thing? Your mom has really freaked out. Did you check her meds? Maybe she needs to switch to catnip or something? I dunno... she's nuts, if you ask my opinion.

Later, dudes!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Man o man... Mom gets really touchy when she's watching a movie. She just read me the riot act about wanting to play while she's trying to watch a crappy movie! What's up with that?? I was just trying to save her the pain of watching it all the way through.

Mom's knee popped really loud tonight. I thought she was going to start screaming the F word but, instead, she said that it felt a lot better. I don't get it... the last time it popped, she started using curse words I hadn't even heard before. I'm not sure what's going on.

Later today (it's 2:30am - I had to wait for Oma to finish with the computer), Mom and I are going to the store to buy me and OmaKitty more food. We're also going to the coffee shop!! YIPPEE!! I can't wait!!

Aunt Jane is going to come over and Mom says I don't get to go with them when they leave but I'm sure Aunt Jane will change her mind. I hope so, at least!

That's it... I'm going to bed now so I can get up early and go shopping!!! Until later!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh Cooper dude , tell your mum MY MUM posted the photo
of me looking good   NOT me , she posted it because 
she said that I looked like an 'Angel' and your mum would 'love'
the photo , sorry if it got you in to trouble mate  

As for my brother he is great fun , gives me someone to play with and when 
I've had enough I just get on the bed and he can't get there  
No worries re getting all the attention I'm still mum's 'main man' and 
she says I always will be  Kirby is a smart little dude and seems to have realised 
I am the 'top dog' here  and what I say goes ... My mum and me still have as many 
( or even more ) cuddles than we used to , she says I'm the best man  & kirby 
is the best little man .. And every evening me and my dad go over the park , Kirby 
can't come yet it's to far for him , but I'm looking forward to the day he can  
This morning me , Kirb's & my mum went for a walk it was fantastic LOADS of people 
stopped and talked to us and wanted to stroke us both .. Some odd/strange person 
ask mum if Kirby was a " CAT " I kinda think that person needs new glasses  
I did bark as something mum said was a shopping trolley ? she said it was safe but I kinda 
had to have a bark at it , you know how it is I needed to make sure I protected mum & little bruv  

Cooper~man I really wish I Kirby had a little brother you could have , it's fun  today 
I've taught him how to chew the carpet , decking and underside of the sofa  ( Mum hasn't 
noticed yet  Dad did but he said ' ok boys lets keep this our secret and not tell mum  ' 
my dad is cool too ..

must dash , mum is trying to get some work done lol 

Talk soon Mate


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Fizzy Mate!

No worries on the photo thing... I smoothed it all over with Mom. She says all the boys were posting pics, showing off their stuff and she didn't realize you and I both posted ours because we were showing off our muscular stomachs and manly chests.

Man, Mom is all screwed up lately. She took me out tonight and threw her back out. I don't know where she threw it but we had to go to the hospital to find it. Good thing Aunt Jane was with us - she drove since Mom was out of it. I got to go inside an actual emergency room!! :shock: Everyone said I behaved very well and all the nurses were very impressed with my skills. Mate, I had them eating out of my paw!! Some humans are SO gullible!

Your bro sounds really cool. I wish I could have a little brother but OmaKitty just won't allow it. She says she puts up with enough from me and doesn't want to have to tolerate another dog! Whatever OmaKitty! I mean, Mom already caters to her as if she's the Queen of Sheba - what else does she want? When OmaKitty's not listening, Mom tells me one day, I might get a little brother or sister but for now, it's just going to be me and OmaKitty. She mentions stuff like money - I don't know what money is, but she talks about it a lot.

We went to the petstore today and I asked Mom if she would buy me a new bed for my kennel. The one I have now is getting a bit worn and not so comfortable, you know? So we went to the cat area and she looked at beds there and kept complaining about this money stuff and how no one made a bed like the one she bought for me before. Then we went to the dog section and she really started complaining about how much money the beds cost. I ended up without a new bed. What does she think I'm gonna do? Sleep on that squished bed forever??! Meanwhile, OmaKitty gets to sleep on a pillow-top mattress in Mom's bedroom. OmaKitty says it's her bed and she allows Mom to sleep with her - I wonder where Mom would sleep if OmaKitty told her to get out? Anyway, OmaKitty even has one of those memory foam pillows - our Grandma gave it to her. She gets all the nice stuff and I get nothing!!

Mate, I think I might come live with you and your new brother. It sounds like the two of you have it made. I'm just treated like a slave here and I'm getting sick and tired of it.

Tell your Mum and Kirby I said hi. Let's go pubbing with Willie soon!!

Coop


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Afternoon Cooper~man  
Glad all is sorted re the photos  

Sorry to hear your mum is hurt  I hope she gets well soon  

I wished you lived nearer Coop , I'd give you one of my beds 
mum would not notice if one went missing  lol My dad talks about this 
'money' stuff all the time ? I too am confused , all I know is he tells mum 
'she spends more money on the boys than she does him  ' & she always replies 
so ??  lol then they both laugh ? not sure what this is all about but if there happy 
I'm happy too  

Cooper I know what you mean about mums !! Mine was really out of order yesterday !!!!!!!!!! 
Once a month mum has to cut some of my beautiful hair ( as I lift my leg really high to pee 
sometimes I get wee on the long hair on my belly and it goes kinda yellow  I have NO problem 
with that but mum says it doesn't look nice !! ) and you'll never guess what she did !!!???!!
She sat me on the sofa and cut my hair WHILST Kirby was watching !! she must think I have no pride !!! 
the shame !!!! 

Oh if you and Willie meet up soon for a beer let me know i'd love to join you  
Wednesday nights will be good for me as Kirby starts his training classes in a few weeks    

Fizzy


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Hi Cooper, it's Minx here. Mom and me have had fun reading all the latest stuff in your diary. I like it when my Mom reads your diary and stuff your Mom writes. My Mom usually smiles a lot and sometimes she laughs!  Tonight she was reading what you wrote about your Mom throwing her back out and having to go to the hospital to find it and was laughing ever so much. Then she said she had to go do a pee and just dumped me down and took off in a big hurry. Geez if laughing makes you need to pee so much, maybe she should just make Brooke laugh when she's outside instead of telling her to "Hurry up" like about ten times before Brooke goes. My Mom says I'm a good girl because I go nearly straight away when she says "Hurry up girls" but I'm smarter than Brooke because I know if I hurry up and go I'll get that treat faster.

The only shop Brooke and me get to go to is the one called Animates where they sell all the petstuff and there's this real nice girl called Elena who works there. Mom says poor Elena always looks so tired because she's a University student as well as working there. I really like Elena and she likes to hold me and Brooke, but I don't like it when Mom lets other people hold me too. They always say "What a dear wee thing but oh goodness she's shaking". Well how would Mom like it if I was a real big dog and she was a really little people and I let lots of other really big strange dogs hold her in their mouth? I bet she'd shake even more.

Mom says to tell you she really hopes your Mom's back is OK now and that you and Omakitty are looking after her. She thinks you're the smartest doggy in the whole wide world because you do such clever things like ring 911 and stuff. She wishes me or Brooke could do that. My Dad tells her off because she forgets to wear her remote on a chain around her neck that she's meant to press if she gets really sick. Dad got that for her after she got real sick once and had to go to the hospital in an ambulance.

My Mom talks about that money stuff too. She didn't buy me a present for my birthday.  We like those cool t-shirts that Ruby wears and Peta told Mom where she ordered them from in NZ but Mum said they need too much of that money stuff. Someone else told her about another NZ place that sells doggy clothes so she said she might get Brooke and me matching t-shirts from them coz it doesn't need so much money stuff.
That way Brooke will get hers for an early birthday pressie and mine will be a late one. Mom says she won't be buying us any pretty dresses like Paris and Vienna have and we won't get much for Xmas either :roll: That's becos' our big sis gets married in January and Mom was going on about money stuff again.

Hehe Cooper, Mom leaves her computer on most of the time so Brooke and me can look at your cool photos on her slide show of pics screensaver but I'm clever. I wiggled the mouse and saw the pic Mom said was too rude, the one of that doggy called Boo and man!!! even Brooke's doggy dad and brother don't have thingies that big!!! Or even you Cooper hehe! But you're just plain doggone cute all over Cooper. And I'm not jealous of Paris cos I'm your forever friend ain't I. Like you can tell me all your secrets and I wouldn't even tell Mom or Brooke?

I think I would be scared of your Omakitty. I'm kindof scared of Angel even tho' Mom thinks she's being nicer to me and Brooke but I don't trust her. And sometimes Freddy black cat won't let me get past him so I just keep squealing real hard and Mum always runs to pick me up and cuddle me and take me away from that mean Fred. 

I gotta go now Cooper. Mom let me get up from my night time sleep but she wants to go back to bed now so nighty night from your 4ever friend Minx. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Fizzy Mate,

WHAT is wrong with your mum? Has she lost her mind, snipping your hair while Kirby looked on? How embarassing, mate. Let me ask you this - does she ever pick your eye boogies while a CAT is watching? Or, even worse, pick your NOSE with a CAT watching?? :shock: My mom does that ALL the time, Fizzy!! It's like she waits until OmaKitty is in the room then she says "Cooper, look at Momma" and before I know it, her fingers are in my eyes and nose!!!! It's SO embarassing, mate. SO embarassing. What would you do if your mum started doing that?

And I sure appreciate your offer of a bed. I saw Mom looking at Tiff's website last night. It's really cool - http://www.spoiledoneinc.com. She makes beds for us guys (and the gals, too) and she lives very close to us. Mom checked them out but she said we'd have to wait to get one from her because of that money stuff. Plus, she wants to ask her about a certain style of bed for me. It looks like there's a little hope on the horizon for a new bed. But I wish I lived closer to you and Kirby - I could help divert Nan's cat while you get the kitty in trouble! We'd have so much fun!!

I asked Mom if she and I could visit you and she told me maybe some day. That wasn't the answer I was looking for! I bet if OmaKitty asked her, she'd say yes. She always does anything OmaKitty says. I'd get OmaKitty to ask but she doesn't like to travel so she wouldn't do it. Plus, she's mean to me so she'd probably tell Mom to take me to the vet for shots or something mean like that.

I've got to run - it's Oma's turn on the computer now. Willie and I will definitely ring you up to go drinking with us. And I hope your mum is feeling better these days - my mom told me she said she wasn't feeling all that great. And I hope Nan is doing well too!! Humans sure do get sick a lot!!

Talk to you later mate!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Minx!

I finally got my turn at the computer again! Mom is really mad at the chi-people site because she says it's not working right so she told me I can only have a few minutes on here.  I told her I was going to write to you and she said I could have a few more minutes. 

My mom is always telling me how pretty she thinks you and Brooke are. She told me once that Brooke likes having her picture taken but you are camera shy. I don't know why - you are a beautiful chihuahua and everyone should see you!! I like having my photo taken but I know that 90% of the time, Mom is only snapping my picture so she can make fun of me later. She thinks it's funny to make me do things and show your mom and everyone else here on the board. :roll: 

My mom is feeling better now with her back. We got to go to a special doctor today and he fixed Mom's back really good and I even got a special puppy dog massage!! Have you ever had a massage? If you haven't, I really recommend them! It's very relaxing and it makes your back feel so good. I asked Mom when we were going back and she said "don't get used to it." What does that mean?? :dontknow: 

Mom found a dog clothes site in Australia today and she bookmarked it on the computer and told me to give it to you the next time we talked. Here it is - they don't have much at all in the way of clothing but they do have a lot of collars and leashes - http://www.snob.com.au/. There's also a store in New Zealand called FUR Urban Pet Accessories in Kingsland Auckland that sells Jasper and Lenore items. Oh... and she found one more - http://www.fundogfashion.com/ based in New Zealand. 

Dialing 911 is really a hard thing to learn. Mom bought a special phone just for me to use when I call. She worked on it for a long time - taking it apart and putting it back together. Now, there's only one button that doesn't dial 911 and it calls my Aunt Jane. If we have an emergency, I get the phone and hit any button to call 911. If Mom tells me to, I call Aunt Jane instead. I'm really good at dialing the phone, Minx. It's one of my best skills!

It doesn't matter if you and Brooke don't know how to use the phone. All you have to do is watch your mom really close and when she starts feeling bad, you start barking at her - get Brooke to do it as well. We always seem to know our moms are feeling bad before they do, so if you tell her, she has time to call the doctor before she gets too sick. If she gets really bad, just keep barking until someone comes to tell you to stop barking then take them to your mom!! It's really easy! AND you won't get in trouble for barking!!

Right now, I don't have any secrets to tell (OmaKitty is watching). Maybe later, Minx! :wink: I've gotta go - OmaKitty says it's her turn to look at her website. She's so vain!!

Thank you for writing me, Minx. My mom thinks you and Brooke are so awesome! But mom says you need to let your mom take your picture more often so we can see them. We love all the pics of Brooke that she posts but it makes me sad that you're hardly ever in them. 

Until next time, Minx!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Afternoon Cooper , yeah my mum does that with my eyes too :roll: :roll: but it's ok as Kirby gets the same treatment  

I can't believe it , it happened again , someone just asked mum if Kirby was a cat ! :shock: :shock: That's the 3rd time someone asked that !!! what are people like :roll: I really barked at the person who asked lol  mum was not happy with me she said i looked really mean lol , then we went into the vets to be weighed , I always like going there , everyone there knows me and always say ' Hi fizzy dave you want a treat  ' 
Mum says I have to go for my booster soon , but not to worry it won't hurt  I'm not sure that is 100% true though :roll: 

see ya later dude 8) 
Fizzy


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Hi Cooper, my Mom let me look at some of the chi pics tonight and she commented on lots of them because she said they're so cute, especially your ones.  I like the one of you looking at the greenie best and so does Mom. My Mom says geez there's so many pics all the time now she probably doesn't get to see them all and if she doesn't have much time she tries to say nice things about the ones who haven't had many replies.

Awww shucks Cooper, thanks for saying nice things about me.  I think you're real handsome and you should be a movie star. 8) You're so smart too. :wink: Hey Cooper, Mom did post lots of pics of me on my birthday and she was really pleased with me cos' my eyes weren't shut in any of them. It was cos' there was a car in our street with the engine running and I stayed awake to bark at it till it went away so Mom clicked lots of pics. She said a lot of them looked the same but was so pleased my eyes were open she posted most of them anyway, so I'm in every one of the pics. :lol: She said your Mom would've easily missed them cos' heaps of pics get posted every day so she's gonna put where you can see them here now, just for you Cooper.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=14846

She made Brooke come on the chair with me for some pics too cos' I wanted to get down to play with her.

I wish you could come to see us in NZ Cooper but Mom said they put doggies in a different part of the plane from where the people sit and it would take too long for the plane to fly here for your Mom to hide you in her cabin bag. But never mind I looove looking at your videos and so does Mum cos' she smiles a lot and keeps saying "Oh he's so cute" and all that mushy stuff. She likes looking at Omakitty too but I'm a bit scared of her because she looks like that nasty Angel. She makes me squeal sometimes if she comes near me and Mom always comes real fast.

My Mom still keeps telling me how smart you are Cooper but she laughed when I told her what you said about me and Brooke barking to get people to come if she were to get real sick. She said no one would come because when we're outside we bark at stuff like the neighbour doing stuff in their garden, or hanging out their washing, or a car stopping in our street or people talking in their yards till Mom gets annoyed and shushes us or makes us come inside. :roll:

Mom & Brooke say "Hi" to you and your Mom too Cooper and we're all glad the back doctor fixed your Mom's back. Your massage sounded real good. Maybe your Mom said "Don't get used to it" cos' you'd only get to go there if she were to throw her back out and have to go to the hospital to find it again. Maybe she thinks the hospital might throw it out too and she wouldn't get it back or they might give it to someone else by mistake. I dunno people sure are weird. :scratch: Sometimes my Mom says her back is killing her. I don't get it. :dontknow: How come she doesn't just call the cops and get them to put her silly back in jail so it can't kill her? :roll: 

Anyway gotta go and wake Mom up to go to bed propoerly now Cooper. Mom falls asleep lots of times when she's sitting at her PC. That's why when she's on the Chi forum sometimes she's actually :sleepy1: so I'm gonna go :sleepy2: too now. Eeeeouwww BTW my Mom thinks your Mom is one fascinating, amazing gutsy lady. She can't remember where she read it, cos' she's just woke up again but she said your Mom busted open all the stitches in the sole of her foot playing in a band!!! Youch. Just as well she's got you to look after her now eh Cooper! Cheers for now from Kiwiland! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Fizzy Mate and Minx,

Fizzy, I don't know about that "it won't hurt" routine. My mom told me the same thing when I had knee surgery and, you know what?? It did hurt but only a little. You might want to run and hide when your mum tries to take you in. That or scream really loud when they give you the boosters and see if the people at the vet's office will give you more than one treat.

And I can't believe someone called Kirby a cat!! What's wrong with humans? Can't they tell a dog from a cat anymore? My mom says Kirby's the cutest little chihuahua puppy she's ever seen. I'm sure she thinks I was cuter but she doesn't say that. :scratch: She just sees his pics and squeals really loud and says "look at your mate Kirby- he's so cute and he's got the cutest little ears". I don't blame you for barking at the person - it's their fault if they can't tell the difference.

Minx, I tried looking at that thread but the pictures didn't show up. Mom says it's because the photo bucket has a hole in it. I don't know what that means but I made her promise to show me the pics later when someone patches the hole. I am sure Mom just didn't see the thread; she rarely goes into the photos section anymore because there are just so many posts.

Oh... I have a secret... it's actually Mom's secret!! I can't tell you though because more than just you and Fizzy and my Aunt Stacey look at my diary. Darn it!! Maybe I'll ask Mom if I can PM you the secret. I'm sure she'll say no ... but she told Aunt Cindie, so I don't know if she'll let me tell someone. Anyway, Mom doesn't go to the photos much because of what her secret is. 

You shouldn't be scared of OmaKitty - I'm not! Mom says she and your Angel look like twin sisters. She IS very mean to me but I'm always nice to her and I know that one day, she'll be my friend. Some people and animals have a thicker shell than others and it takes a while to win them over. I give OmaKitty a kiss every morning and she never kisses me back but I know that one day, she will. I just have to watch out for her claws in the meantime.

And don't worry, I watch out for Mom now and she won't be stepping on anything she shouldn't. If she had taken me to WalMart like I asked, I'm sure she wouldn't have fallen and hurt her knee. And when we were at the fountain, she was busy playing with Round Up and ignoring me, so I wasn't watching because I was playing with my Aunt Jane. I guess I just need to keep a closer eye on her.

Have I shown you a picture of my friend Round Up?? I don't think I have - he's a border collie and he's crazy!! He loves Mom though and he goes nuts when he sees her. Aunt Jane and Mom are trying to train him to stay calm when he sees Mom ... I don't think that will EVER happen. He told me he loves my mom more than I do!! :shock: That's just NOT possible!!

Here's Round Up. Mom says I can't resize the photo. She's mean.










And I have a bestestestest friend in the whole world, named Cash. He's really old and lives with Aunt Jane as well. Mom always cries a little when she sees Cash - she calls him "her boy". I asked Mom why she cries when she visits Cash and she told me it was because Cash will be leaving soon and we won't get to see him again for a long time. I don't want Cash to leave... he's my best friend in the whole world. He loves me too - Aunt Jane says he never likes little dogs but he loves me!! I give him kisses all the time and he gives me kisses right back!! I get to see him later today, in fact, and I can't wait!! Here he is:










Well, Minx and Fizzy mate, I think I'm going to go take a nap before I go to the park today!! We had a cold front come through and it's a lot cooler outside today than it was yesterday. I'm excited because Mom said since it wasn't hotter than an oven outside, we can go out with Aunt Jane and Round Up to the state park and walk on the trails!! :headbang: :blob4: :headbang: 

Until next time!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

The last couple days have been a real bummer! I didn't get to go to the park with Round Up and Aunt Jane like I thought. Mom said Aunt Jane had a migraine headache so we had to call it off. I was really bummed about that BUT tomororw is the Chihuahua meetup and Aunt Jane is going with us!! I asked if Round Up could go because I think not inviting him would be rude. Mom said it was for chihuahuas only and Round Up isn't a chi. Aunt Jane said me and Round Up could go to the park or somewhere after the meetup, so I'm happy about that.

I ate applesauce tonight. I never had applesauce before but, I'm here to tell you, it's downright yummy!! Mom told me I couldn't have very much because it would make me get diarrhea but I ate all that she did give me and I even asked for more! If you ever have the chance to try applesauce, I highly recommend it!

OmaKitty did a bad thing today. She bit me really hard. Mom said she didn't make me bleed but it hurt anyway! She got in BIG trouble for doing that and was sent to the closet to sit and think about what she had done. Mom checked me out and made sure I was okay and told me she didn't know what had gotten into OmaKitty. I don't know either but whatever it is, it seems to be gone now. She actually licked me on the cheek tonight!! :shock: I told Mom she was apologizing to me... Mom said she was just trying to find out how I tasted.

That's it... more tomorrow after the chi meetup!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Hi Cooper, Mom said I better not be such a chatterbox tonite and take up too much room on your diary, :roll: I'm to thank your Mom first for the clothing websites she told us about and Mom is going to have another look later! OOh Omakitty is so bad for biting you like that! I don't go near Angel but Brooke does sometimes!

Roundup is so handsome and Mom and me think he is such pretty colours. Cash looks like such a nice big guy. I don't think I would be scared of him. We saw your video of you with the pig's ear Cooper and you were ever so cute when you were a baby!!! Sometimes Mom plays your videos more than once for me to see.

Awww Cooper you shouldn't of told me you have a secret you might tell us because it makes ever so curious now!!! Mom says I shouldn't be so nosy tho' and to say "good night" to you now cos' she's been falling asleep and then waking up, but she's wise to tilting the back of her chair back now, 'cos she's fallen off the chair a couple of times when she fell asleep! Silly Mom! Catch you later Cooper! Your friend Minx. 8) :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> That or scream really loud when they give you the boosters and see if the people at the vet's office will give you more than one treat.


That's my plan  and mum said I may also be able to have a new toy ( or two  ) too    

Sorry not been online much Cooper , my mum has been really busy at work helping my uncle Steve sort out his computer which she said he had 'trashed ' :shock: so i've been at work lots over the last few days but thats ok as I get to see loads of people who think i'm cute  

later mate , Fiz 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi cooper mate , I really do think mum's are strange  
Today me and Kirby had to try a different dog food :roll: we liked the old stuff we had but mum said it gave us 'garlic breath' Kirby & me didn't have a problem with that ! but mum said as we both sleep on her pillow our garlic breath was a problem :lol: so now we are eating Nutro mini puppy , it's nice and it's so tiny Kirby has no problem eating it at all  he eats SO fast it's unreal :shock: I have to eat my food up on the bed or he just rushs over and eats mine too lol I don't mind he is a growing boy but mum says he is no aloud to do it !! and as you know what mum says is the law   

off to bed now , been a long day today , night mate xx


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Cooper it's Eddy! Sorry to butt in on your diary but I just had to tell you my Mom and I have been reading it and think it's really interesting. You have such cool adventures man! My mom and dad don't take us many places anymore, except for the park and for walks around the block, oh ya and the vet  I've been there way too much! . Anyway my mom thinks your diary is so good to read that you should write a book! My mom thinks you'd get famouser than you are now! 

I know what you mean about Omakitty being mean. When I was a puppy my mom and dad had a cat named Shelby and he did try to eat me! :shock: Dad made Mom give Shelby away before he could hurt me again. I guess that meant they loved me best eh??? Any way good luck with Omakitty. Hope she doesn't bite you again. How rude is that ??


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey there Eddy!! Thanks for stopping by my diary!! My mom told me you were feeling sickly the last week or so... I hope you're doing much better now.

I can't comment on cats right now because OmaKitty is on the chair, waiting her turn on the computer. :shock: But I'll just agree with you and leave it at that.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Your Omakitty looks like my cutie..Shes has mean as they come
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/kissybaby202/100_0733.jpg


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Canada rocks!! I love it here!! It's cold and I get to show off my wardrobe. I also have met some of the nicest people in the whole world!

We were at the hotel in Vancouver last night and a lady saw me and put her inside her coat to keep me warm. Mom told her that I didn't need it, but she insisted. She also gave me kisses and hugs because I'm so darn cute!!

We're on our way to Calgary now and Mom says right now, it's raining and snowing there but it will stop when I get there and it'll just be cold! :blob4: Right now, it's kind of sunny and cool... I'm wearing a t-shirt but we put on my hoodie when I go out to do business.

Adrianna and I are becoming fast friends. She suggested to Mom that we put the seats in the back of the car down so I have a lot of room to run around and play. Mom said okay so we strapped the luggage on the top of the SUV and now I have a dining area, a sleeping area and a small play area!! It's totally awesome!! Adrianna says she'll climb back here with me once it's Mom's turn to drive and we'll play ball.

I'll write more at our next stop!! Until then, folks...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to hear from you cooper-man  good to hear you are having a good time :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Hi Cooper, it's Minx here and I'm real happy to hear you're having such a good time!  I'm not sure I would want to be Canada tho' cos' my tummy gets wet from the grass if it's been raining cos' I'm only little and the snow would freeze my belly to bits! :shock: I like lying in the sun best and my Mommy thinks I'm real cute when I roll around becos' I'm lying in a nice warm sunny patch. I hope your Mommy takes some piccies of you for me and my Mommy to look at Cooper especially in your nice warm clothes! Have lots more fun and say hi to your Mommy from me and Brooke and my Mommy! Woof from Minx! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi girls... and Minx  

I'm having a blast here in Canada!! I'd tell you I have loads of pics to post but Mom broke the camera!! I don't know what her problem is. At first, she said there weren't any batteries in it (duh, Mom!) then when I met my namesake, Alice Cooper, she tried to take a photo and nothing happened.  

She keeps messing with it and she cusses a LOT but so far, none of her vulgarity has worked. She says she's going to buy a disposable camera now but, the way I look at it... isn't her camera a disposable one now?? :scratch:

Gotta run... Adrianna's going to take me on a walk!! :wave:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Cooper... if your Mom is driving across to Saskatchewan talk her into pulling a stop in Moose Jaw. Your Mom and my Mom could meet then! And maybe they will get us together for a chat while they are at it!
By the way.... welcome to Canada eh??


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Ed! I love Canada!! I asked Mom if we could go visit you and your mom and she said she wanted to but we are going the other direction. That totally stinks!!

It's way chilly here... I love it!! Adrianna has been taking me out on evening walks to enjoy the crisp Canadian air. Mom says she'd go too but her knee is really bothering her and she's trying to keep from getting sick. She said she had a fever yesterday but is feeling better today.

I have to run... I am going on a walk then we are hitting the sack early tonight so we can leave early tomorrow.

Thanks for the welcome to Canada eh!! You're no hoser, that's for sure!! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper mate , my mum says you and her aren't posting on here anymore ? I can't believe that is true it's breaking my heart  
please tell me it's not true ???


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

hey cooper its pepi, gona miss ya posts mate


----------

